# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Opinions on raws labs who ship internationally

## piebald5

All is good

Thanks for you help

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

You realise that you say you aren't asking for a source , but you are in fact asking for a source. 

It's why you aren't going to get alot of feedback. 

Reread your thread. 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------

